# Makita Vac... Festool Vac...



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

So. I'm going to preface this by saying, I read through all 10 pages of the following topic (http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/makita-vacuum-129959/) when it was posted in regards to the release 2 years ago of the Makita xtract vac. That was fun :whistling

It's nearly 2 years later, and I was wondering if anyone had further input in regards to actual use with the Makita Vacuum. I'm looking into that or potentially the CT36, however I really need to know if the extra 100 in cost would be worth if for the Festool. I know this is a green can of worms I'm opening up, but from a price perspective- I'm tight on a budget at the moment. From the specs- not sure how big of a deal an extra 2 cfm would be on the suction and I didn't look into the noise the Festool produces (but I'm wearing hearing protection anyways).

I'd probably only be using it for general shop use and occasional site use with my Makita miter saw, 1/2 sheet sander and track saw, and I'm also in the market to get a Festool RO 90.

I am NOT looking for another thread devolving into a snowballing, mud-slinging, flaming war of Makita v. Festool, and all of that RRP related hoo ha, I'd post on that other thread if I were :thumbup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Festool keeps its value for a reason.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you're getting the RO 90 Order as a package with the CT, you get a 10% discount on the CT with the package.

Other than that I've never seen let alone used the Makita. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

No experience with the Makita but love my Festool vac's. Get the RO90 bundled with whatever extractor you want and save 10%.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> If you're getting the RO 90 Order as a package with the CT, you get a 10% discount on the CT with the package.
> 
> Other than that I've never seen let alone used the Makita.
> 
> Tom





Xtrememtnbiker said:


> No experience with the Makita but love my Festool vac's. Get the RO90 bundled with whatever extractor you want and save 10%.


I have no experience with the makita either, but if you get the RO90 with an extractor you'll save 10% off the bundled price.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

J L said:


> I have no experience with the makita either, but if you get the RO90 with an extractor you'll save 10% off the bundled price.



Lol. I got distracted by my kid. Or Tom is faster. Whichever works.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I couldn't help myself....

Anyways, I have a ct36. Great vac but it sure gets heavy when it starts filling up. I prefer the midi for on site use and the 36 for the shop.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Just a quick additional thing to consider... Our tools come with Service All-Inclusive, a comprehensive set of services to support you after the purchase. 

It includes a three year warranty that includes free shipping to the repair center if needed, a 30-day money back guarantee, a minimum of 10-year spare parts availability after a tool is discontinued, 48-hour repair turn around from the time the tool is received, a dedicated service hotline, and instructional videos. 

You're buying more than a tool, you're buying all of these great services as well.

https://www.festoolusa.com/service/

Shane


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Shane. That reminds me I need to send this CT36AC back now I have some down time due to the snow. Could you get someone to call me about that. I'm not 100% sure it's still under warranty but I don't think I had it 3 years yet plus I sent it off last year and it didn't get fixed so i just kept using it. Used it quickly the other day and it's unbearable to use in a small room.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Barri, sorry for the issues. Just shoot me the serial number and I can check warranty status for you.

A repair order can be initiated via the website and if it's in warranty it will generate a prepaid shipping label.

https://www.festoolusa.com/account/repair/

Shane
[email protected]


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are on a budget, get the Fein Turbo I, it's a great vac.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have owned a Nilfisk Attx (same Vac as the Makita). In the last month purchased some Midi's (2) to use coupled together in a parallel configuration with a cyclone pre-separator as a cheaper option to buying another Ermator S 26).

Buy your self a Midi and a Onidea Dust Deputy this combo will get you the portability you will want on site with the capacity you want at the shop. 

As a side note i ended up cutting apart a systainer and mounting my Makita 7" slider on it so i can lock my slider to the vac and use in the room cutting base shoe.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

charimon said:


> I have owned a Nilfisk Attx (same Vac as the Makita). In the last month purchased some Midi's (2) to use coupled together in a parallel configuration with a cyclone pre-separator as a cheaper option to buying another Ermator S 26).
> 
> Buy your self a Midi and a Onidea Dust Deputy this combo will get you the portability you will want on site with the capacity you want at the shop.
> 
> As a side note i ended up cutting apart a systainer and mounting my Makita 7" slider on it so i can lock my slider to the vac and use in the room cutting base shoe.


Sounds interesting...do you have any pics?


----------



## jct3 (Dec 29, 2014)

If you do a lot of drywall, the Makita has the advantage of not having to stop while it cleans the filters. That's usually the biggest knock against the Festool autoclean vacs. 

Otherwise, the Festool has the systainer dock which is convenient for wheeling things around, and easier to transport than the Makita.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

jct3 said:


> If you do a lot of drywall, the Makita has the advantage of not having to stop while it cleans the filters. That's usually the biggest knock against the Festool autoclean vacs.
> 
> .


I didn't notice any drawbacks when using the auto clean feature on the Festool CT36 in tandem with the Planex. If there is a stop in suction, it is hardly, if at all, noticeable. IMO


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Unless It is fine dust (drywall, concrete, sander dust. . .), and your sessions last long enough to clog the cheap filter bags I don't see the advantage of a $500 vac over a $100 one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I didn't notice any drawbacks when using the auto clean feature on the Festool CT36 in tandem with the Planex. If there is a stop in suction, it is hardly, if at all, noticeable. IMO



It stops for about half a second then your back to full suction again.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

charimon said:


> Unless It is fine dust (drywall, concrete, sander dust. . .), and your sessions last long enough to clog the cheap filter bags I don't see the advantage of a $500 vac over a $100 one.


The major difference for me is sound/noise. I can barely tolerate running my Rigid vac anymore. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> The major difference for me is sound/noise. I can barely tolerate running my Rigid vac anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



I fired up my ridgid vac the other day. Thought there was something wrong with it at first it was that loud.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Sounds interesting...do you have any pics?


I will take some today


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought that a sys 1 was too tall for me when i was on knee pads so i just cut the lid down so i could attach it to the plywood plate. If it works but doesn't last, i will make a plywood top that latches (there are several designs that have templates you can find).


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

I purchased a fein turbo 1 a couple months ago, it is a great vac! Has all the bells and whistles and is slightly cheaper than the festool.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> It stops for about half a second then your back to full suction again.


Makes sense. I just did not notice it when using the system.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

No, not a lot of drywall. When I do, well no planex at the moment. Not for awhile but I do see its value. I'm probably going to go with a ct package but I'm going to research more of which one. I may not need the 36 right away.


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

The makita is a reat vaccumm but for the price point between it and a festool go with the festool. I have had poor luck finding filters and bags for the makita. Bags are 20 bucks each and filter is over a 100. 

The saw has poor cord tool management does not fit into a sustainer.


http://www.busybeetools.com/products/dust-extractor-10-gallon-hepa.html

My next vac will be festool just for the versatiity and extras that are available


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was planning on buying the makita vacuum. Ended up going with festool due to being able to buy bags and filters locally.


----------

